# 'Working Goats'



## VickNick (Oct 1, 2015)

So... exactly how much work can goats do? For example, do people train teams of goats to plow, mow, and so on? Seems like that'd be a useful application for a small farmer...


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I will be following this thread with great interest! Hoping for photos!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

They can't plow. I see no reason why well grown meat breed wethers can't pull a small harrow. Rolling stock (like a small wagon) is going to be easier for them than drag stock (like a sledge). But that depends on the ground. A good sled is easier on packed snow than any rolling stock.

The harness type used is also very important, and how well it fits will be a make or break point.

But no, they can't plow.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I encourage all of you to check out "Team Snazzy" an awesome beautifully matched goat team with polished horns & gorgeous harnesses!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Goats might not be able to pull a breaking plow, but one or two goats could certainly handle a small cultivating plow for a garden. In fact, Hoegger's Supply used to sell them. If I grew a garden I'd be looking for one! A harness with some type of collar would be better than a breast pull style.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

That is true. Not the kind of plowing I was referring to but I was unclear


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I would check out pack goat central for working goat info


----------



## VickNick (Oct 1, 2015)

That's cool - I'll look around for equipment when I'm ready to start training them. See, I have a dairy herd, and many of them are culls - I don't ever want to breed them again, based on various issues.... but can't bear to sell them etc as they're part of the family. I figure if I train them all into being some kind of 10 goat team or whatever haha, they'll be able to 'pull their weight' in some way or another. Even if they were just doing a leeeetle bit of work that I don't have to do manually, I'd love it.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

You may enjoy poking around here

https://llamaproducts.com/tack/harness-carts


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

We love our pulling team! We don't make ours do any farm work, but we pleasure drive them a lot and we love to show them off in parades.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I would LOVE to see a 10 goat team! You have GOT to do that!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Wow! I'm trying to figure out how to steal that & get it on my Facebook page!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'll try to find it again and give you the URL.

Here it is

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/04/02/49/0402496719e946f27e1dc3045e0f0aa4.jpg


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Here is a pair pulling a small sledge









And the page I found it on.
http://workinggoats.tripod.com/id2.html


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Ugh, I'm too stupid to do anything with them if there isn't the little blue Facebook "f".


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Won't let me drag them to the desktop either.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Copy the URL, go to your wall, click on Update your status (or whatever it says now) paste the URL, share. See what happens.

It might work. You aren't out anything if it doesn't.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm too stupid.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I just now tried it and it works. Can I help you do it? I promise I am more stupid with technology than you. I'll take you step by step, I promise.


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

Saw this photo a while back








http://redelkspeaks.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/GoatWagon.jpg


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

mariarose said:


> I just now tried it and it works. Can I help you do it? I promise I am more stupid with technology than you. I'll take you step by step, I promise.


OK I have a Lap Top not Touch Screen. Assume I know nothing.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Deborah Haney said:


> Saw this photo a while back
> View attachment 125482
> 
> http://redelkspeaks.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/GoatWagon.jpg


I think the cart teams are awesome. There's no info out there on how to set up the kind of harness though


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

catharina said:


> OK I have a Lap Top not Touch Screen. Assume I know nothing.


I just saw this, I did not get a notification.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@catharina 
Go back to the URL I gave you and highlight it. Press the control key and the C key together. (C as in Cat)

Go to facebook.com and sign in (I always have to sign in because I hate facebook and am never there)
Click on the space that says "What's on your mind, username" press the control key and the V key (V as in Veronica)

The URL that you highlighted should appear. Then click on the POST button. Your picture should appear.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

The URL is the thing that begins with HTTP or something? How do I highlight?


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

catharina said:


> The URL is the thing that begins with HTTP or something? How do I highlight?


url's should start with http, to highlight right click and hold it while you drag the little curser over over the word or what ever it should light up blue press the Ctrl and c at the same time that will save it go to where you want to put the saved item and and press Crtl and v that will release it


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

The URL is in post 15 of this thread. Put your cursor at one end. On your keyboard, where you would click on things, you have the option of a left click or a right click. goat girls says to right click, but that does not work for me. I have to left click. So with your cursor at one end of what you want highlighted, press and hold your left click. While that is being held down, move your cursor to the other end of the URL.

What you have highlighted should be in blue. Be sure the entirety of the URL is highlighted, because it won't work if you just get part of it.

It may take you a few tries, if so, don't worry about it. My highlighting goes wonky sometimes. Just release everything, including your breath, click off page and everything will go not blue. Then you can start over.

It sounds much trickier than it actually is.

I'm so excited for you. Highlighting, cutting, and pasting will open up a whole new internet.

I use an old XP computer that got upgraded to Windows 7. I do understand NOT being on the cutting edge of technology.

If you have further trouble, send me a pm so we don't hijack this thread too much. I really want you to have this picture on your face book @catharina


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I think the cart teams are awesome. There's no info out there on how to set up the kind of harness though


What do want to know? I've written several driving articles for "Goat Tracks" magazine, including technical articles on harnessing for single and team hitches, complete with diagrams. There is a wealth of information on hitching horse teams in every configuration imaginable, and almost all of the technical principles can be applied to goats.


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I think the cart teams are awesome. There's no info out there on how to set up the kind of harness though


I'm fairly certain that, due to the lack of popularity with goats, team hitching would have to be a custom job. You could talk to Damfino or other knowledgeable people and put together your own set up or you may be able to talk to someone who makes harnesses for miniature horse teams and get some measurements and have a custom set up made.

Disclaimer: my interest in harness goats is theoretical until my wether is full grown so this advice comes from a < noob perspective.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Miniature horse harnesses are actually the best way to go in my opinion. Good ones aren't cheap, but they should last a lifetime with care. My harnesses are made for miniature horses with some slight customization such as removing the cruppers. If you're using does or miniature goats, you'll need harnesses made to order. There are several harness makers who do complete custom work.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

We used to drive Clydesdales, buggy horses and mini's. The set up in the pictures mimics harness and hitch we used with our mini's. If you have measurements, there are Amish who will make customized harness and collars to fit your needs. They will tell you how to measure your animal for a proper fit. There are quite a few harness makers in Shipshewana and Milroy Indiana. Some CAN get to a phone, but you may have to leave a message. We had a few custom harness made, and it was still cheaper than buyer in stock items. When first teaching to drive, we just used two long lead lines clipped to the bridle (what would be a halter in goats), and get them used to dragging a weight behind, while learning how to stop, turn, side step and back reliably before asking them to hitch. Driving is tons of fun!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

@Damfino What are some of the companies that make custom harnesses? I'm looking to get into cart goats...


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Ranger1 said:


> @Damfino What are some of the companies that make custom harnesses? I'm looking to get into cart goats...


Check out Pack goat central


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Ranger1 said:


> @Damfino What are some of the companies that make custom harnesses? I'm looking to get into cart goats...


My two really nice harnesses were custom made by Chimacum Tack. I also have a cheaper custom harness made by Northwest Mini Tack, which I believe is no longer in business.

For non-custom jobs, I really like the nylon harness sold by Hoegger's. I think Caprine Supply may sell the same thing but I haven't seen it in person so I can't vouch for it. I'm not a huge fan of nylon in general, but I can't complain about the wear. We've had our harness from Hoegger's since Christmas 2003 and while it looks a little fuzzy and dog-eared, there's not one thing wrong with it. It's a versatile harness made for single driving but which has rings in the right places to make it convert easily if you wanted to use it for teams. That one is made for goats so no customization is needed. I believe they even make the harness in a smaller size for mini breeds.


----------

